# I guess this will be the topic I update my tank with.



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

*trckrunrmike's tank. *UPDATED 8/19**









20 gallon
Plants: Dwarf Hairgrass, Glosso
Fish: 2 Neons
Lighting: 65watt CF Coralife
Filter: Rena Filstar XP1
Substrate: 2 bags of Onyx sand
CO2: DIY
CO2 diffusion: CO2 Atominizer
Ferts: None yet

Comments: The glosso is very small and hasn't grown yet so you can't see them in the pic. DIY CO2 not creating any bubbles yet after 12 hours .

Question: How do I take better photographs? I have a Sony Cybershot P8. Would a black or blue background look best on this layout?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Did you add protein powder to your DIY Co2 mix? (just a small bit, I use about half a teaspoon), and ammonium sulfate (yeast nutrient)? Every once in awhile I put a splash of juice in there (not orange juice but a clear juice like Cranberry juice). A spoonful of Molasses helps too.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Did you add protein powder to your DIY Co2 mix? (just a small bit, I use about half a teaspoon), and ammonium sulfate (yeast nutrient)? Every once in awhile I put a splash of juice in there (not orange juice but a clear juice like Cranberry juice). A spoonful of Molasses helps too.


CO2 is working fine now, just had to let it sit for a while to build up pressure.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Sometimes you just have to give the DYI a boost in pressure to get it going through the diffuser. Just give the bottle a gentle squeeze when it has built up some pressure (firm to the touch) and apply a bit more pressure until it starts bubbling. If you have a dyi bubble counter/seperator, pinch off the airline to the generator and squeeze the counter. Usually that's enough to get it started.


----------



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

You'll need a slope from back to front to achieve a better effect with your scape.
The rock on the right seems to 'droop' and slope to the front right corner, might wanna rework that or perhaps even the front left piece, it should face the other way, with the offensive (pointed edge) pointing away from your main focal rock (middle piece).

In regards to photo taking, Sony's allow you to toggle with your EV (exposure value), block out the top 5cm of your tank including the lights with some black cardboard or paper. That should stop it from confusing your camera as to which exposure to use.

For best results, remove your equipment an hour before taking photos, this should let the water settle.

Throw in some fast growing floating plants if this is a new setup that should help with the nitrate spike. Perhaps the pressure from DIY c02 is not enough to force bubbles through the sintered glass diffusor plate?

P.s. I think No back ground works best, cast a seperate light form a table lamp or some source to create a nice effect when taking photos.

Just my 2 cents worth, no offense if any.

Cheers,
Jerome


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the advice! Next time I visit a rock nurserie I'll pick up some pointier rocks.


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll just be blunt here 

Right now it's all about your hardscape, I think the rocks are too "lacking in character", as it they are too smooth and rounded. It's like... oh, rocks. Maybe it's the picture that's clouding our eyes from the *real* look.

You'll need to plant more thickly too. It helps in starting off a new tank.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I think you will need bigger rocks, once the plants grow in you will not be able to see your scape.


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

you need bigger rocks and sloping gravel.

take your time to find the rocks because once the plants start growing, it will be tough to rescape.

also, you might consider getting HC or elatine triandra as a complementary foreground.

the choice is yours


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

I would say you need a bit bigger rocks, you may find this out as the harigrass grows in. Otherwise it looks like it will be really neat! 

One question, how do you like the Onyx sand? I plan to add it to my 55g. Do you feel it changes the water parameters too much? i know it has a high volume of calcium, and how do you like the look of it?


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Well I saw HC in a store and asked how much it was, they were selling it for $12.99 for a 5''x5'' square and I was in shock. No wonder everyone on the net is trading it.

The Onyx sand is pretty nice in my opinion. I don't check my water perameters though so I can't help you much there. There are two sizes of granules in the Onyx Sand. The sandy sand and the small chunks of sand. Don't vacuum it that much otherwise the sandy sand will be vacuumed out and the small chunks will stay there.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

a 5" square for $12.99 is pretty cheap compared to other prices i've seen. Albany Aquarium in Northern Cali sells them in 1" sqaures for ~$9.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I went to the new Aquaforest Aquarium near Japantown in SF. They have ADA stuff there too.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

12.99! I'm in shock that you didn't get it, that's cheap!


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Not sure if this is suppose to happen or not. Take a look for yourselves.










Its a little over a week old. It seems like my dwarf hairgrass is outpacing the glosso.

On another note, I actually got a glass diffuser to work with DIY CO2


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Actually, most glass diffusers will work using a diy setup but won't be as powerful as a full pressurized.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

The yellowing of the leaves is pretty normal in my experience with glosso. When planting them with only a few leaves or nodes the older leaves are stripped of their nutrients in order to grow new leaves. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

trckrunrmike: Who is the manufacturer on that diffusor? I can't read the writing on that.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

It says "Dazs Aquarium Systems"


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Heh, it actually looks green now, not blue. I added 2 Otos into the tank, not sure if thats enough though. The foreground is half glosso and half algae. Yes, I have algae on my Onyx Sand but I don't know how to get rid of it. Its just simple green spot algae.


----------

